# Hackintosh - Clover - problème d'installation



## Zeshh (7 Mars 2017)

Bonjour bonsoir ! 

Je viens ici car j'ai voulue monter un Hackintosh chez moi avec un ordinateur Windows que j'avais monter moi même mais que je n'utilisais plus

La config : 

- Carte mère : Gigabyte G41M-ES2L 
- Processeur : E8400 @ 3.00ghz
- Ram : 2 x 2go DDR2 800mhz
- Carte graphique : Nvidia GeForce GTX 260
- Disque dur : Toshiba 750go (jamais utiliser encore neuf car je voulais le dédier a OS X)

Je voulais installer OS X 10.11.0 (télécharger sur l'AppStore avec mon Macbook Pro) sur ce PC accompagné de Clover pour orquestré tout cela 

Le soucis est que c'est la première fois que je monte un Hackintosh, et que quand je démarre je vois bien la pomme sur font noir avec la barre de démarrage qui progresse, au bout d'un moment la souris apparait et ensuite ce transforme en le ballon de plage de chargement de OS X sur un font blanc mais ça ne vas pas plus loin :/

Si quelqu'un a les connaissances la dedans je lui en serais reconnaissant  

(mon sujet doit être bourrer de fautes d'orthographes et je pense que certains d'entres vous vont taché de me le souligné haha)

Photos :


----------



## polyzargone (8 Mars 2017)

Visiblement, ta clé d'installation n'est pas correctement préparée et il doit manquer FakeSMC.kext.

Je t'invite à suivre ce tuto .


----------



## Zeshh (9 Mars 2017)

Ah daccord  merci beaucoup je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Zeshh (10 Mars 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> Visiblement, ta clé d'installation n'est pas correctement préparée et il doit manquer FakeSMC.kext.
> 
> Je t'invite à suivre ce tuto .




Bon comment te dire...

Je pense que je suis amoureux de toi.

L'installation c'est déroulé parfaitement.

Merci beaucoup pour le tuto que tu a dénicher, très bien expliquer et détailler <3


----------



## Zeshh (11 Mars 2017)

Je viens au nouvelle : j'ai installer ma carte GTX 260 et surprise elle était nativement reconnue par OS X (car j'avais suivis dans le tuto que il fallait la retirer et utiliser le chipset intégré ^^)

J'avais également euh des soucis de son a cause des kexts audios qui ne fonctionnais pas j'ai fini par en trouvé sur internet (voodoo quelques chose du coup maintenant ça fonctionne)

j'ai également du refaire l'installation de clover car après 2 redémarrage il restait bloqué sur la pomme et en mode -v il em disait qu'il y avais un soucis avec un module bluetooth (alors que non enfaite en refaisant une clef avec clover ça a refonctionné) 

Donc au final tout fonctionne bien et l'ordinateur démarre de manière autonome, sauf que je ne sais pourquoi Facetime ne fonctionne pas (mais iMessage fonctionne) 

J'ai également un bruit de font dans les hauts parleurs que je n'avais pas sous Windows donc obliger de mute le son quand je n'utilise pas l'ordinateur, après il s'entend assez peut mais bon je le trouve gênant (cela vient surement des kexts audio un peut exotique que j'ai mis) 

Encore merci pour tout


----------



## polyzargone (11 Mars 2017)

Tu trouveras d'autres tutos (et pleins d'informations dans les FAQs) sur le même forum ici .


----------



## polyzargone (11 Mars 2017)

Zeshh a dit:


> J'ai également un bruit de font dans les hauts parleurs que je n'avais pas sous Windows donc obliger de mute le son quand je n'utilise pas l'ordinateur, après il s'entend assez peut mais bon je le trouve gênant (cela vient surement des kexts audio un peut exotique que j'ai mis)



En effet, ça provient très certainement de VoodooHDA. Il vaut mieux passer par cette méthode.


----------



## Zeshh (11 Mars 2017)

merci mais du coup je vais éviter de touché a l'audio car j'ai installer Boom 2 et j'ai peur de tout déranger mes réglages lo, et puis quand je met de la musique le son est nickel et je n'entend plus le bruit (sauf quand il y a un trou dans la chanson ^^)

Si cela deviens un soucis ou me gène a la longtemps je tenterais ton tuto  mais merci beaucoup


----------



## Zeshh (11 Mars 2017)

Bon.... nouveau soucis... quand le lance un navigateur (Google chrome ou Safari je n'ai que les deux la) au bout de quelques secondes j'ai un Freeze suivi d'un reboot du hackintosh..

Faire un hackintosh c'est faire l'ordinateur le plus instable de toutes la planète c'est fou...


----------

